#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 PartXLIX（聖殿幻想曲）

## sanari

第49回
也是猜漫畫作品

----------


## 奈良

看這畫風難道是台灣畫家的?

----------


## sanari

> 看這畫風難道是台灣畫家的?


是日本作家畫的

----------


## sanari

沒人猜．．．
Orz

----------


## sanari

這也要自問自答．．．
不建議買這套
因為台灣沒出完
出版社就倒了
是大然出的
前６集有出
後面有兩集是第二部的（就完結的那兩集）
台灣就沒出了

書名是聖殿幻想曲
作者是沢田　翔

----------


## 鵺影

看到那個畫面還真懷念啊...

裡面那隻犬獸人是奴諾族的，
我當時超喜歡這角色的...
沒記錯的話，他的名字是沙那利，
負責保護一個叫螺旋的女孩子，
當時很期待沙那利跟螺旋有好的結局，
可是後期出現一個黑髮男孩子跟螺旋都是殘存的人類，
作者有意無意的似乎要把他們湊在一起...  :狐狸超不爽:  

已經忘了他們最後有沒有找到神聖神殿...  :狐狸疑惑:

----------

